# 20700/21700 Mech mod



## Crittilian23 (20/9/18)

Good day,

What 20700/21700 Mech mods are available in locally at the moment? 
Im mainly looking for a 21700 mech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/9/18)

Crittilian23 said:


> Good day,
> 
> What 20700/21700 Mech mods are available in locally at the moment?
> Im mainly looking for a 21700 mech.



@Zeki Hilmi has a few at voodoovapor.co.za on offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/9/18)

antonherbst said:


> @Zeki Hilmi has a few at voodoovapor.co.za on offer.


Thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/18)

Have moved this thread to Who has Stock so vendors can reply directly with their offerings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/9/18)

Hi there @Crittilian23 we have the VooDoo 20700 Coffin Mech Mod or the 21700 Bones in stock
https://voodoovapour.co.za/65-high-end-mods

You will also find Purge mods in stock on the same page.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/9/18)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...nical-squonk-mod-throat-punch-limited-edition

cant go wrong with this 
only 20700 though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (21/9/18)

Thank you all. I'll take a look at them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

